# flummoxed



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi, I'm Dave from the Sunshine Coast of BC Canada. I'm pretty new at setting up the new electronics. Used to be so easy. X number of wires and X number of slots to put them. It's like you need an engineering degree to successfully put a surround sound system together. I recently purchased a Jamo DMR60 receiver and am trying to get it properly hooked up. I've got the audio part right but cannot find the right configuration to get the video from the DVD player on the DMR60 to my Samsung HDTV. The TV was purchased in 2002. I bought Monster cables at the advice of the sales guy where I bought the Jamo and they are coded red, blue and green. There are two sets of red, blue, green inputs on the back of the TV and I can't get either to work. I'm not sure if I am posting this in the right forum and if not, I apologize. Someone please either give me some advice or direct me to where I am supposed to be.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The DMR-60 appears to be a DVD/Receiver, all-in-one-box system that supports both S-Video and Component video out. 

Your Samsung TV will likely support both S-Video and Component video. What we don't know, is that for a 2002 TV, it may not support progressive scan information on the component connection (fancy talk for higher quality video). If it doesn't support progressive scan video, then you need to tell the DMR-60 this piece of information.

You are also able to use the S-Video connection from the DMR-60 to the TV, but the Component connection may be a bit better picture (especially if it supports progressive scan).

Either way, hopefully you have your red, green, blue hooked from the red, green, blue of the DMR-60 to the Component input of the TV. See below.

Rear of DMR-60








If you don't want to use Component and want to use the S-Video connection (S-Video cable required), it would be connected as shown below in lieu of the component connection to the TV. See below.











Then be sure to tell the DMR-60 which output you're using (either S-Video or Component) and also whether the Component connection is feeding a progressive scan enabled TV or not. The non-progressive output will work with any TV that does or doesn't support progressive scan, but the progressive feature will only work with TV's that are enabled so. See below for DMR-60 menu.









Be sure to go to the menu of the Samsung TV and tell it whether you're using Component or S-Video input.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Brucek,

Thanks a whole bunch. I have connected to S-Video connections and have great picture. Still couldn't get the component cables to connect properly.

Thanks to you and prof, my system is now fully functional.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

*puzzled*

A while back I was having trouble getting the video to work and with help from the good folks on this forum I sorted it out. I now have a new problem. My grandson was over last weekend and he pulled the wires for my DMR60 from the TV to connect his Wii game. I have now reconnected the DMR60 but the volume from the tv through the DMR60 is messed up. I have to crank the volume high and get a buzz. I can't even get the DMR menu up on the screen. The video connection is svideo. I'm sure I put everything back where it was when it was working but!!!!!!!!!

Does anyone have some ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

*Re: puzzled*

Hi there,

So you're trying to connect TV audio _from_ the TV _to_ the receiver. Is it using analog (one pair of RCA cables, probably red/white or red/black) or digital (optical or coax)?

If you're going from the TV to the receiver, does the TV's volume control come in to play at all? I'd probably try that first. It sounds like you are getting the right signal, but that it's very low. Turn up the TV volume and see what happens.

Before doing that, I might just make a simple double-check of the connections in general. Perhaps one is not quite making the right contact.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: puzzled*

Hi Otto,

Thanks for responding. For clarification, I have the svideo cable connected from DMR60 to the TV. Then I have a three wire cable. Red, white and yellow. I believe the yellow is video. It's plugged in as well. The red is plugged into audio out as is the white. What puzzles me is that they are plugged in as before but the audio strength is not right. I will fiddle with them to make sure they are making full contact but I think they are. Should I try a different cable?:help:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: puzzled*

 


> Does anyone have some ideas?


Not until we find out what a “DMR60” is. :huh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: puzzled*

A DMR60 is a home theatre system, made by Jamo. It's not high end but I'm not going to hang my head. It does what we need (when it's working properly). Unfortunately their Handbook leaves a lot to be desired.

Dave


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: puzzled*

The DMR60 is a DVD/receiver unit.

The red and white from the TV should come from its red and white Audio OUT and go to the DMR60's red and white Audio IN. The writting on the back of TV's is tough to see, so I would recheck that. The Yellow wire wouldn't be used since you are only using your TV as an audio source so you can get sound out the DMR60 speakers.

Be sure you have S-Video selected in the DMR60 so that when you want to watch a DVD it send s video out the S-Video connector.

brucek


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

*Re: puzzled*



ineedanengineerin said:


> Hi Otto,
> 
> Thanks for responding. For clarification, I have the svideo cable connected from DMR60 to the TV. Then I have a three wire cable. Red, white and yellow. I believe the yellow is video. It's plugged in as well. The red is plugged into audio out as is the white. What puzzles me is that they are plugged in as before but the audio strength is not right. I will fiddle with them to make sure they are making full contact but I think they are. Should I try a different cable?:help:


OK, so I think my initial guess was right. You want to watch TV, and the sound is coming from the TV and sent to the receiver/DVD unit. brucek is right in this case that you don't need the video connection (neither the yellow nor the s-video make a difference in this case, since the video is already at the TV, and you're just trying to get audio to the DMR60). Of course, you will need a video connection from the DMR60 to the TV in order to watch TV, as brucek pointed out.

So, did you have a chance to fiddle with the volume on the TV? The TV output may depend on the TV's volume level. Just turn on the DMR60 and the TV so that everything's ready to go, with the DMR60 at a mid-level volume setting. Start turning up the TV and see if things get louder.


----------

